# Recycling



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I the only person in Egypt who recycles?
I put all my water bottles back into the box, my cardboard egg trays are put into another box with old newspapers, milk cartons etc. 
I think place all this in my service lift and not down the chute, no one has ever complained about it and it always disappears but am I wasting my time?

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

What is recycling? Does that have something to do with cycling? 


I never used to care much about garbage until one day the cleaning girl told me if I could put the newspaper and cardboards separate. Curious I am, I asked why? She told me because she was wrapping all her belongings until the day comes that she gets married and needs to move her stuff (she is 29 and has been engaged for 4 years). I was so shocked by the story, I had no idea that my garbage was daily picked for leftovers. It turns out the saying one man's trash is another man's treasure is quite true.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I have been aware for years that our rubbish is sorted through for anything that might be of use and over the years if I have had anything that I don't want but is still usable I have tightly wrapped it up before desposing so that is stays clean for whoever finds it.
I often have huge shipments of items delivered here from overseas and they come in crates and large cardboard boxes which my staff love as after we have unpacked they sell the old containters!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

~Whilst I am on the subject of recycling lol
Fowler House is a girls orphanage in Cairo that is always looking for donations of clothes and household good (for when the girls leave to set up a home) and if anyone has anything I would be glad to arrange for it to be picked up,, or better still come to the orphange and meet Sister Mary and the girls.. We have organised a Christmas Party for them (90) on January 2 and if anyone would like to donate anything... sweets, pencils anything it would be most gratefully recieved
I am not going to get into politics here but the orphange is Christian so relies soley on donations no government help.
Maiden x


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Coming from UK where we recycled everything we could it has been difficult adjusting to throwing stuff away, especially compostable stuff. In UK cardboard, shredded paper, veg peelings, egg shells etc all went onto the compost heap. Living in Hurghada, which is all sand, it feels wrong to just chuck it all in the bin. Plastics are sorted and recycled here, as are metals I assume and I always bag those separately, clothing goes to the boab or the orphanage. 
In Alexandria we paid a man and his donkey cart to take it all away, but that was before the days of recycling everything, I understand it was still picked over for useful items.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

That donkey is still alive and well in Alexandria, but it might have new owners these days! We now also have the opportunity where you can throw stuff from your car and it will magically get picked up. 

Actually, the whole throwing stuff while driving, is quite annoying. I don't understand why they do it. It always seems to be the "high-end' cars that are throwing their garbage.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I had no idea this recycling lark exists here. I have a friend who is well connected with Charities in Alex, so we donate clothes n stuff to them and the kids clothes to the orphanage. I have heard rumours that Sharm will be catching up with the rest and will have a recycling plant, but I don't see it happening in the near future. A plastic bag ban was enforced on the city in Jan 2009, yet metro and 24/7 and every other shop still has plastic bags! 

If rubbish is really sorted through then our binman would have had a whale of a time last week when we binned a TV!!!!


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ~Whilst I am on the subject of recycling lol
> Fowler House is a girls orphanage in Cairo that is always looking for donations of clothes and household good (for when the girls leave to set up a home) and if anyone has anything I would be glad to arrange for it to be picked up,, or better still come to the orphange and meet Sister Mary and the girls.. We have organised a Christmas Party for them (90) on January 2 and if anyone would like to donate anything... sweets, pencils anything it would be most gratefully recieved
> I am not going to get into politics here but the orphange is Christian so relies soley on donations no government help.
> Maiden x



Hi MaidenScotland,

sorry for just getting involved like that! but I was very much interested in the above subject (orphange), you have mentioned! is there any chance if you can provide me with some more info about where that orphange is and how to get in contact with sister Mary or whoever in charge?
will have to keep it in mind till I get the chance to go out there and try to help...

appreciate your help!
Happy new year by the way


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mario said:


> Hi MaidenScotland,
> 
> sorry for just getting involved like that! but I was very much interested in the above subject (orphange), you have mentioned! is there any chance if you can provide me with some more info about where that orphange is and how to get in contact with sister Mary or whoever in charge?
> will have to keep it in mind till I get the chance to go out there and try to help...
> ...



Hi 

Welcome to the forum 
The orpange is calle Fowler House and is run by Sister Mary and at the moment housing 90 plus children ranging from 3-18.
Once you are here you can contact me again and I will have a chat with you


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> The orpange is calle Fowler House and is run by Sister Mary and at the moment housing 90 plus children ranging from 3-18.
> Once you are here you can contact me again and I will have a chat with you




thanks alot...surely will do...as I know how hard it can get out there..was really being touched by that Quote "one man's trash can be some other's treasure"..while most of times WE take comfortable life for granted!


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are there any recycling centres within maadi itself? I would really hate not to recycle when i go to egypt, iv become so used to doing it here that i would feel very guilty putting plastics and paper into a general bin! thanks


----------

